# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Virtual The Isolationist's Guide To Mandolin - Celtic Edition - T

## NewsFetcher

On tap from our workshop/camps calendar: 

August 5, 2020 - Virtual The Isolationist's Guide To Mandolin - Celtic Edition, Toronto, Canada

See event details...

For a full list of all known future mandolin workshops and camps, visit the Mandolin Cafe's comprehensive Workshop and Camps page.

 Subscribe to the Cafe's workshop news feed using this link.

----------

